# Linkedin Requests



## Ozwelder (May 4, 2016)

Hi Guys ,I received two requests ,about a week apart, purporting to come from Hobby machinists via LinkedIn.
Is anybody else getting them?

I would regard myself as a HM  member who posts infrequently and don't see a need for Linked In as I am retired and not used the LI account in 4 years.

I dislike social media and have no use for it at all.

A grumpy curmudgeon, I  may well be, but a simple email contact or a PM is good enough for me.


----------



## savarin (May 4, 2016)

I keep getting them and I keep deleating them but still they come.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 4, 2016)

hate that site..can't get rid of them.


----------



## John Hasler (May 4, 2016)

savarin said:


> I keep getting them and I keep deleating them but still they come.


I have my spam filter drop anything with LinkedIn in the headers.  Much (but not all) of the stuff that purports to be from them is forgery but LinkIn has nothing I want anyway.


----------



## mcostello (May 5, 2016)

same here.


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 5, 2016)

Just delete them till we figure out exactly where they are coming from or as already said add them to you spam killer.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wrmiller (May 5, 2016)

I have not gotten any of these. My love/hate relationship (professional engineer) with LI notwithstanding, is there a group I should stay away from so I don't inadvertently start receiving these invites?


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 5, 2016)

Looks like they are going out randomly Bill.  If it were a group or individual the name would be in the email.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wrmiller (May 5, 2016)

Ok, thanks.


----------

